# اقوى مادة الماني المنشأ محسنة لوقود الغلايات



## hend35 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

لدينا اقوى مادة الماني المنشأ - محسنة لوقود الغلايات - 

وتسخدم فى تحسين وقود الغلايات باعلي كفاءة ممكنة 

وموضح اناه المواصفة الخاصة بالمادة المحسنة لوقود الغلايات

​ *Chemical Description:*​ *Is a fuel oil additive* based on Alkyl Benzenes ( C9 – 10 ) Metallorganische solution( Bitumen solution ) ​ Polyalkylaminophenol​ Product EINECS CAS . CONC​ 1,2,4 – Trimethylbenzol 202-436-9 95-63-6 10-15%​ Kohlerwasserstoffe 265-198-5 64742-94-5 > 50%​ Polyalkylaminophenol 5-10%​ Metallorganische solution 1-5%​ Emulgator > 2.5%​ ​ *Physical Properties: *​ Form liquid​ Colour: Dark -brown​ Density : 0,88% gm / ml at 20 C​ Solubility not soluble in water (oil soluble)​ Flash point > 61C​ Active ******* 100 %​ Dispersion dispersive​ Suspended matter none​  Active Ing. 100% ​ ​ *Mode of action: *
*-*Renders possible an optimum exploitation of fuel oil energy.​ Other advantages are clean burners and boiler fire piping.​ Avoids the so called ageing process of oil and thus the development of oily mud (sludge), which forms usually during a long storage. ​ It also prevents the formation of soot and sulphur. ​ Due to the high reticular effect, *ENERGO-PLUS* diminishes the surface tension of fuel oil. The results achieved are a better dispersing effect, more intensive combustion and a prevention of the nozzles becoming blocked.​ Furthermore *ENERGO-PLUS* prevents the harmful effects of condensation, by preventing the formation of SO 3, which combines with H2 0 forming H2S0 4.​ It therefore protects tanks and other containers against corrosion.​ *Application Instructions: *​ Self-mixing *ENERGO-PLUS* may be added at any time to fuel oils in tanks or other containers. Add from 2 to 4 liters to 1000 liters of fuel oil​ containers. Add from 20 to 25 liters to 1000 liters of sludge​ *Regulations: *​ Hazard Symbol: Xn Harmful​ R-Phrases 65 Harmful; swallowing it can cause pneumonia​ S-Phrases 2 Keep out of reach of children​  24 Avoid contact with skin​ 62 After swallowing it get medical help immediately.​  Do not vomit ​


----------

